# Is she shedding out and becoming Liver???



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

So, I bought this mare in Feb. I was told she is 12 years old, by vet exam he said she is 10. I think that she is Sorrel/Chestnut she is turning colors on me. She is also graying as she is getting spots of white coming in this dark hair. So is she shedding off to be a liver chestnut?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Many chestnuts will changes shades. But she's not what I would consider liver. She's too coppery/red. Many horses also get white hairs, it does not mean they are greying, its just random white hairs. Change in her diet can also explain the color change, or, the hairs coming in are not sun faded yet therefore are her "normal" color. Make sense?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Ahhhhh. Yep, I was wondering and thought it would be neat to get some feedback on it. So, the random white hairs are normal and don't mean anything. Thats pretty cool too. I really like how now that she is shedding she really looks healthy! Like in the sunset she shines very nice. Its such a red that shines from her. I have never owned a Chestnut, we have always had Apps and paints. Well I did own a bay at one time too. But, there is something about a chestnut color I really am liking. Her main and tail seem to be getting a tad lighter too.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

She looks like a sorrel horse i have-- i noticed she started getting random white hairs all over her body-- her legs are dark and her mane is also darker than her body --but she is sorrel. Lots of roans in her lineage though.. at the age of 16 i doubt shell roan out lol.. im gonna say the same about your horse.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

toto a horse doesn't "roan out." They are either born roan or not. 

sorrel and chestnut are both red. Seasonal and diet caused variations are totally normal.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

NdAppy said:


> toto a horse doesn't "roan out." They are either born roan or not.
> 
> sorrel and chestnut are both red. Seasonal and diet caused variations are totally normal.


By 'roan out' i mean born darker and get lighter over the years. Ive seen horses be born 'black' and turn blue as they got older.. ive also seen 'palomino roans' :shock:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Palominos can be roan. There is nothing unusual about it. It just happens to be a palomino that also has the roan gene...


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

I ride a chestnut who's coat changes drastically when she sheds out. The first 2 were taken in septmeber when she starts her summer to winter coat shed, the in hand picture was taken about a month before these. The other 2 are just examples of how light she can be in the summer in contrast.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

My sorrel gelding also has a few random white hairs, I've noticed. What causes it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

